# Subs on back seat?



## ncyrider16 (May 22, 2013)

I currently have a single Kicker L5 12" sub on the back seat of my truck, have not had any problems with it just being on the bench seat...it doesn't shift around much or anything. I have been wanting to upgrade to 2 shallow mount 10's behind the rear seat for a long time, but that will be expensive, especially since my goal is to get more bass with a bigger amp than what I have now, and it will require some modification to the interior of my truck ('01 Explorer Sport Trac). I figured since I barely use the back seat and have been doing fine with almost half the rear bench taken up by a sub, I can just get 2 regular 10's in a sealed enclosure to replace my 12" and it will be cheaper, easier, and add plenty of bass over my junky Kicker. The times that I have needed to use the whole back seat, I simply take the sub box out.
I want to know if there's a proper way to do this...should I strap down the sub enclosure or mount it somehow? With it just sitting on the seat, it's only held down by it's own weight and that keeps it from moving, but I'm wondering if that affects how it sounds/feels in my truck. Should I get a solid base for the enclosure to be on? I don't want to remove part of the rear seat and I already have the space under the seats taken up. Hoping I can get a small sealed enclosure for 2 10's that won't take up too much room on the seat, and I am aiming to get an amp with at least 1000 watts RMS. I know some good 10's will perform MUCH better than what I have now. Any suggestions please let me know.


----------



## Drop11 (Jul 4, 2016)

Don't sweat it. I leave mine on my backseat so that it's easily removable. I had subs under the seats but small boxes with basic subs wasn't enough for me. I wanted bigger with more Xmax. Mine is firing off the rear seat back. This gave me the best response.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Do you really want a 100lb box turning into a missile in the event of a crash? A can of Coke can be dangerous in a car crash, imagine what an unsecured subwoofer box can do.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

gijoe said:


> Do you really want a 100lb box turning into a missile in the event of a crash? A can of Coke can be dangerous in a car crash, imagine what an unsecured subwoofer box can do.


Beat me to it.


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

What's so junky about the Kicker L5? What kind of enclosure is it in? I mean, you're looking to go from a 12" L5 to two 10" in a box on the seat and expecting more bass? 

Is it possible given X Y and Z variables? Yeah yeah. But if the L5 is in the Kicker vented enclosure and you're sealing up two 10s, ain't no way happenin.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

gijoe said:


> Do you really want a 100lb box turning into a missile in the event of a crash? A can of Coke can be dangerous in a car crash, imagine what an unsecured subwoofer box can do.


^^^^^^This X2. 

I'm a firefighter, and I've actually worked a wreck that was nearly a fatality when the sub box busted down the rear seat and crushed the driver's seat forward into the dash and steering column. I would never have a subwoofer enclosure in my vehicle that wasn't securely bolted down in one fashion or another. 

When I bring groceries home from the store i won't even put them in the back seat; they have to be in the trunk. In a wreck at 40 mph a can of corn can kill you. No way am I gonna be the guy that gets killed by his ****ing speakers!


----------



## ncyrider16 (May 22, 2013)

I understand the dangers of having an enclosure on the back seat... I'm looking for some good mounting straps to get for this sub purchase. My Kicker sub is in the vented Kicker enclosure, and unfortunately this is the only sub I've owned so I don't have much experience with how different subs/enclosures sound. But I know that my 6 year old Kicker is a "muddy" sounding sub with not the best quality bass or response.
Not only do I want a little more bass/power, but a much more responsive and better sounding sub. Something that will sound good with more music types, not just stuff with very low bass. 
So I've been wondering if a new single 12, probably in a sealed enclosure?, is the way to go. It would save lots of room on the back seat over two 10's. After some quick research it looks like the Alpine Type R 12" would be a great choice because the price is unreal and people say it's higher quality than Rockford Fosgate and others. If this sub is as good as it seems, should I get the D2 or D4 version (ohms)? And will a sealed box work good and still have more bass than what I'm currently used to (with the right amp)?


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

ncyrider16 said:


> And will a sealed box work good and still have more bass than what I'm currently used to (with the right amp)?


Nope. Ain't a chance in bloody hell one 12" Type-R in a sealed box is going to be louder than a 12" L5 in a vented box.


----------



## Drop11 (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm using tow straps. Regular Ole autozone yellow tow straps. I figured if it can pull a 6000 pound truck it can handle a sub enclosure. They have some smaller ones with thinner straps with small come "a" longs. Loop them under the seat and around the box and your good to go.


----------

